# Calling all Hebrew scholars! HELP!!



## dswatts (Aug 15, 2008)

Brethren,

I received a request today from a young man in our congregation who is about to be shipped off for his second deployment in Iraq. He recently became engaged to a beautiful young lady in our church, and would like my (and by 'my' I do mean 'your') help with a ring inscription.

He would like to use Song of Solomon 6:3...the leading phrase: "I am my beloved's and my beloved is mine." Here is the difficulty: He wants it in Hebrew!

I, sad to say, have almost zero proficiency in the original languages, nor do I have the benefit of language software like BibleWorks (hope to remedy this soon, Lord willing).

He wants to be sure that he gets an accurate translation with the appropriate characters (is that even the right term?) and vowel points.

So please do all you can to provide me with a word.doc or something with that specific phrase in Hebrew, and I will be very grateful. You can send it to dswatts AT hot mail dot com.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Dwayne


----------



## Davidius (Aug 15, 2008)

You could just get a Hebrew bible and find the verse from Song of Solomon. 

or buy one of these and copy it: I AM MY BELOVEDs HEBREW POESY RING

You can find such rings all over the internet. It's not at all a novel idea.


----------



## westminken (Aug 15, 2008)

He should be able to pick a ring with that inscription from James Avery jewelers. There should be one in FW. If not, he can check at James Avery at Northpark mall in Dallas.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 15, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## dswatts (Aug 15, 2008)

*thank you, Fred...*

I don't suppose anyone has Hebrew fonts for Microsoft Word, do you?


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 15, 2008)

All you need to do is to download the Ezra SIL SR font, available here. Make sure you put that font into your microsoft fonts folder. Then it sill install, and you should be able to read it correctly.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe you can download the font bwhebl from the BibleWorks website.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 15, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> All you need to do is to download the Ezra SIL SR font, available here. Make sure you put that font into your microsoft fonts folder. Then it sill install, and you should be able to read it correctly.




Yes. The link I had was Ezra SIL Hebrew Unicode Font

But Ezra is a unicode font, and far superior to the Bibleworks fonts. I would not be surprised if in a future iteration, Bibleworks goes away entirely from its fonts to unicode. It already has an option to import (paste) into an application as unicode.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2008)

dswatts said:


> He would like to use Song of Solomon 6:3...the leading phrase: "I am my beloved's and my beloved is mine." Here is the difficulty: He wants it in Hebrew!



LOL, I actually have this on a ring I am wearing right now, a gift from my wife a few years ago. I suppose I could send you photos of the ring if that would help!

A question, though: do you really need the vowel points? That wasn't part of the original Hebrew.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2008)

Oops, should have read the subsequent posts as well. It seems others have already referenced the ring.

My ring, btw, only has the Hebrew characters, not the vowel points.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 15, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Oops, should have read the subsequent posts as well. It seems others have already referenced the ring.
> 
> My ring, btw, only has the Hebrew characters, not the vowel points.



Hang on, I'm converting it to an image.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 15, 2008)

If you're going to have it engraved, and not buy it already done, you might want to get a Jewish jeweler who can engrave Hebrew.


----------

